
BUILD2 Demo and Tools - user982
http://advsys.net/ken/buildsrc/build2.htm
======
lonk
>Here are some new features of BUILD2 over the classic Build Engine:

Native Windows, 32-bit color, 6 degrees of freedom, pure CPU rendering Native
support for sector over sector (SOS). Advanced lighting system with true
dynamic shadows, colors, spotlights. Multi-user editing with client-side
prediction. Powerful scripting compiler in EVALDRAW. Full RGB color mapping.
Voxel sprite support. Skybox support. No sector/wall/sprite count limits.

